# Having a Toilet Replaced



## debodun (Oct 20, 2020)

I am seriously thinking about having my toilet replaced - it's disgusting because of and water and iron deposits.



I contacted a plumber and he said that if I buy and have the toilet ready, he would install it. There's no way I can transport a whole toilet. Have it delivered you say? Not an option either. Why can't the plumber get it and just add it to the bill?


----------



## Pepper (Oct 20, 2020)

Tell the plumber you're an old, disabled person and you can't do it.  Ask him to do it.
Ps-- WHY can't it be delivered?  Don't you have a major chain store around?


----------



## jerry old (Oct 20, 2020)

Lime-aWay, toliet cleante, better the CRL (or is it CLR) absolutely top drawer.


----------



## Myquest55 (Oct 20, 2020)

Any plumber I have worked with would bring it.  Ask him, if you pick it out and pay for it (at Lowes or Home Depot) - could he pick it up and bring it?   If not - get a new plumber.  There are MANY different designs and perhaps he doesn't want to make that choice FOR you.  We like the ones that sit higher - so you don't have to squat but to each his own.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 20, 2020)

Loews and Home Depot deliver, but don’t waste money on a toilet-get a new clean stove, repaint the kitchen cabinets, and get your kitchen clean and sparkling, before you die of a nasty kitchen related disease.  Since you are the only one using that toilet, as you have said many times, your butt is not catching anything from it.


----------



## debodun (Oct 20, 2020)

Pepper said:


> WHY can't it be delivered?



I would need a credit card for that.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 20, 2020)

debodun said:


> I would need a credit card for that.


Well, you see, you're causing your own problems.


----------



## debodun (Oct 20, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Loews and Home Depot deliver, but don’t waste money on a toilet. Since you are the only one using that toilet, as you have said many times, your butt is not catching anything from it.



But it isn't working properly. The water just swirls around unless I hold down the handle, and then I have to vigorously plunge it.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 20, 2020)

debodun said:


> I would need a credit card for that.


No you would not, both stores take cash.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 20, 2020)

debodun said:


> I am seriously thinking about having my toilet replaced - it's disgusting because of and water and iron deposits.
> 
> View attachment 129199
> 
> I contacted a plumber and he said that if I buy and have the toilet ready, he would install it. There's no way I can transport a whole toilet. Have it delivered you say? Not an option either. Why can't the plumber get it and just add it to the bill?


I would save your money, Deb, if you're not serious about having your home done.

If you're considering having a new toilet installed, with the old existing toilet gone, that's a great time to tear up the old flooring, install a new bathtub and/or shower stall, new sink, repaint, and lay down something new and fresh in the way of flooring, before the new toilet is installed.

Bam! One job out of the way, and you now have a nice clean and fresh room in your house. Check off the list


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 20, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I would save your money, Deb, if you're not serious about having your home done.
> 
> If you're considering having a new toilet installed, with the old existing toilet gone, that's a great time to tear up the old flooring, install a new bathtub and/or shower stall, new sink, repaint, and lay down something new and fresh in the way of flooring, before the new toilet is installed.
> 
> Bam! One job out of the way, and you now have a nice clean and fresh room in your house. Check off the list


Besides no plumber is putting a new toilet on a rotted floor.


----------



## win231 (Oct 20, 2020)

My plumber brought & installed 2 of my toilets.  I bought the other 2 & he installed them.  I've found that you need to be dealing with a big plumbing company that has many employees; not a small 2-3 man operation.  It costs more but it's worth it.  A bigger company will have contacts with several distributors & get the best price and availability & will deliver & install.  With 2 of the toilets, my plumber caught problems that prevented the new toilets from working properly.  And, installing a toilet properly involves knowledge & experience.  A previous plumber improperly installed a toilet & instead of re-doing it right, he cemented the toilet to the floor to prevent the leaks from being visible.  Then, he hid the gray cement by covering it with white plaster.
As for brands, there are only two that I would consider - for reliability, water usage & price:  "Toto" and "Kohler."  Those recommendations came directly from my plumber.


----------



## debodun (Oct 20, 2020)

I just got off the phone with another plumber. He said he doesn't buy his fixtures from the big box stores like Home Depot or Lowes because they don't hold up. His price was around $800 for parts and labor and that didn't include any other problems that might arise once he got into the job.


----------



## debodun (Oct 20, 2020)

I don't know why I get in a dither these days about home repairs. Years ago I'd just look up someone in the yellow pages, they'd come and do the work, I paid them and BANG - it was over an done. Now everything seems over-priced so I feel I have to shop around. Who has the best deal? Are they cheating me because I'm an old woman living alone? So nothing ever ends up getting done.

The old "analysis paralysis" again!


----------



## Pepper (Oct 20, 2020)

I really understand you, deb.  Life does seem much harder these days.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 20, 2020)

debodun said:


> I don't know why I get in a dither these days about home repairs. Years ago I'd just look up someone in the yellow pages, they'd come and do the work, I paid them and BANG - it was over an done. Now everything seems over-priced so I feel I have to shop around. Who has the best deal? Are they cheating me because I'm an old woman living alone? So nothing ever ends up getting done.
> 
> The old "analysis paralysis" again!


Just think, Deb, if there is someone you plan on leaving your riches to, chances are good, they're going to fritter it away when your gone, and you can't take it with you, so why all of the worry and fuss over cost?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 20, 2020)

win231 said:


> My plumber brought & installed 2 of my toilets.  I bought the other 2 & he installed them.  I've found that you need to be dealing with a big plumbing company that has many employees; not a small 2-3 man operation.  It costs more but it's worth it.  A bigger company will have contacts with several distributors & get the best price and availability & will deliver & install.  With 2 of the toilets, my plumber caught problems that prevented the new toilets from working properly.  And, installing a toilet properly involves knowledge & experience.  A previous plumber improperly installed a toilet & instead of re-doing it right, he cemented the toilet to the floor to prevent the leaks from being visible.  Then, he hid the gray cement by covering it with white plaster.
> *As for brands, there are only two that I would consider - for reliability, water usage & price:  "Toto" and "Kohler*."  Those recommendations came directly from my plumber.


Back in my younger days, I used to play Toto on a turntable, now people have turned to sitting on Toto.

How times have changed.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 20, 2020)

debodun said:


> But it isn't working properly. The water just swirls around unless I hold down the handle, and then I have to vigorously plunge it.



I'd bet the need to plunge it is more likely the plumbing pipes and/or the sewer line rather than the toilet itself.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 20, 2020)

win231 said:


> My plumber brought & installed 2 of my toilets.  I bought the other 2 & he installed them.  I've found that you need to be dealing with a big plumbing company that has many employees; not a small 2-3 man operation.  It costs more but it's worth it.  A bigger company will have contacts with several distributors & get the best price and availability & will deliver & install.  With 2 of the toilets, my plumber caught problems that prevented the new toilets from working properly.  And, installing a toilet properly involves knowledge & experience.  A previous plumber improperly installed a toilet & instead of re-doing it right, he cemented the toilet to the floor to prevent the leaks from being visible.  Then, he hid the gray cement by covering it with white plaster.
> As for brands, there are only two that I would consider - for reliability, water usage & price:  "Toto" and "Kohler."  Those recommendations came directly from my plumber.


I agree.  The last house we bought the toilet wiggled on the cement floor.  When they installed the ADA toilet this problem had to be fixed.  Everyone in our age group, when replacing a toilet, should get the higher one.  IMO


----------



## Pepper (Oct 20, 2020)

debodun said:


> But it isn't working properly. The water just swirls around unless I hold down the handle, and then I have to vigorously plunge it.


You don't deserve to live this way.


----------



## debodun (Oct 20, 2020)

It isn't only about the cost - it more like are these contractors going to do a good job? After my mom passed, I had the front porch painted. Over that winter the paint peeled off in sheets. The contractor refused to do anything about it. I had to take him to small claims. Here we can only sue for up to $3000 and I had paid him $4500. He kept delaying each time we went saying he needed more time. Finally the justice put her foot down and said next time was his last chance. In the end I won, but between the $1500 I lost and having to travel several times to court, 60 miles round-trip, it was hardly worth it. Similar situations have really soured me on home maintenance.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 20, 2020)

Pepper said:


> You don't deserve to live this way.


Agreed, no one does.  Sell it for the land and move.  Admittedly, I just can’t get passed the picture of your kitchen.  You deserve a clean place.  Once moved, hire someone to come in and clean for you deb.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 20, 2020)

debodun said:


> I don't know why I get in a dither these days about home repairs. Years ago I'd just look up someone in the yellow pages, they'd come and do the work, I paid them and BANG - it was over an done. Now everything seems over-priced so I feel I have to shop around. Who has the best deal? Are they cheating me because I'm an old woman living alone? So nothing ever ends up getting done.
> 
> The old "analysis paralysis" again!




Well you can't expect workmen to work in 2020 for 1980 prices.  Everything costs more now than it did years ago.  It just does.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 20, 2020)

debodun said:


> It isn't only about the cost - it more like are these contractors going to do a good job? After my mom passed, I had the front porch painted. Over that winter the paint peeled off in sheets. The contractor refused to do anything about it. I had to take him to small claims. Here we can only sue for up to $3000 and I had paid him $4500. He kept delaying each time we went saying he needed more time. Finally the justice put her foot down and said next time was his last chance. In the end I won, but between the $1000 I lost and having to travel several times to court, 60 miles round-trip, it was hardly worth it. Similar situations have really soured me on home maintenance.


Good, that’s a good thing.  Now you can MOVE, sell and MOVE!


----------



## Pepper (Oct 20, 2020)

I agree with your agreement @Aneeda72


----------



## debodun (Oct 20, 2020)

A realtor is coming Thursday morning to look at my house the one that had the house I went to look at last Saturday.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 20, 2020)

@debodun we promise we will be just as interested in your new house and new neighbors as we are in your old one.  We promise you can regale us with tales of your cleaning lady.  But, for the love of all that’s holy, MOVE!


----------



## debodun (Oct 20, 2020)

I would love to move - when I can find a house that I like. It seem everything I looked at in the house this past week has gone kaflooey from my VCR to the toilet. I was afraid to turn on my computer today.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 20, 2020)

debodun said:


> I would love to move - when I can find a house that I like.


If you move to a house you do not like, think of threads you can start, the posts you can post, the tales you can regale us with.  It will be worth it.  Move to what you like or move to what you do not like, or move to what we all like for you; the important thing here is that you MOVE, just MOVE.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 20, 2020)

I don't understand why you must live where you always were.  Be Bold.  Move to a totally new area. That's my advice.  Florida, Arizona.........someplace else, someplace exciting.  You're nice looking.  You're friendly.  You'll do great, and you will always have us.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 20, 2020)

Pepper said:


> I don't understand why you must live where you always were.  Be Bold.  Move to a totally new area. That's my advice.  Florida, Arizona.........someplace else, someplace exciting.  You're nice looking.  You're friendly.  You'll do great, and you will always have us.


Yes, you will always have us.  We are hooked.  Now, MOVE!


----------



## AprilSun (Oct 20, 2020)

debodun said:


> I would love to move - when I can find a house that I like. It seem everything I looked at in the house this past week has gone kaflooey from my VCR to the toilet. I was afraid to turn on my computer today.



It sounds like your house is telling you "Get out of here! Move and leave me alone!"


----------



## Pepper (Oct 20, 2020)

AprilSun said:


> It sounds like your house is telling you "Get out of here! Move and leave me alone!"


A talking house!  Just in time for Halloween!


----------



## Knight (Oct 20, 2020)

Pepper said:


> I don't understand why you must live where you always were.  Be Bold.  Move to a totally new area. That's my advice.  Florida, Arizona.........someplace else, someplace exciting.  You're nice looking.  You're friendly.  You'll do great, and you will always have us.


Suggested several times by me & others. All over America there are homes that even if they needed some repair the price & taxes are a real value compared to the 200k & high taxes Deb is facing by staying local. 

Deb claims she could pay 200k for a home. Why would anyone that had no ties to a particular place not look at options?

Something like this paid for in cash and still having a nest egg of about 120k would be a no brainer for me if I lived in a wreck of a home & had no ties to the community. 

https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/2268-Crabtree-Ln-Johnstown-PA-15905/204854145_zpid/?

Monthly cost
Estimated monthly cost
$436
Principal & interest
$310/mo
Mortgage insurance
$0/mo
Property taxes
$97/mo
Home insurance
$28/mo
HOA fees
N/A
Utilities
Not included


----------



## win231 (Oct 20, 2020)

debodun said:


> It isn't only about the cost - it more like are these contractors going to do a good job? After my mom passed, I had the front porch painted. Over that winter the paint peeled off in sheets. The contractor refused to do anything about it. I had to take him to small claims. Here we can only sue for up to $3000 and I had paid him $4500. He kept delaying each time we went saying he needed more time. Finally the justice put her foot down and said next time was his last chance. In the end I won, but between the $1500 I lost and having to travel several times to court, 60 miles round-trip, it was hardly worth it. Similar situations have really soured me on home maintenance.


Before hiring a contractor, you should check their contractor's license to see if they have one or if it has been revoked.  On the same site, you can verify their worker's comp & liability insurance, make sure the policy is in effect, the expiration date, and the amount they're insured for.  Also, make sure they have you sign a lien release, otherwise, if the contractor doesn't pay their workers, they can make you pay them.
License & Ins. Check here:
https://www2.cslb.ca.gov/OnlineServices/CheckLicenseII/CheckLicense.aspx


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 20, 2020)

win231 said:


> Before hiring a contractor, you should check their contractor's license to see if they have one or if it has been revoked.  On the same site, you can verify their worker's comp & liability insurance, make sure the policy is in effect, the expiration date, and the amount they're insured for.  Also, make sure they have you sign a lien release, otherwise, if the contractor doesn't pay their workers, they can make you pay them.
> License & Ins. Check here:
> https://www2.cslb.ca.gov/OnlineServices/CheckLicenseII/CheckLicense.aspx


The lien release, GREAT IDEAL


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 20, 2020)

Try Delete Germ on your very funky toilet if you don't buy a new one. Home Depot & Lowes will deliver and install.


----------



## win231 (Oct 20, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> I'd bet the need to plunge it is more likely the plumbing pipes and/or the sewer line rather than the toilet itself.


Yes, especially if it's an old house with old pipes.
After my complete re-pipe, the plumber showed me what was wrong with the other pipes that carry water AWAY from the house.  I had to replace those, too.  They were the original ones when the house was built by the previous owners in 1953.  And that's my birth year, so they were really OLD pipes........


----------

